# Happy Birthday bookslover



## PB Moderating Team (Nov 5, 2015)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-bookslover (born 1952, Age: 63)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 5, 2015)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Cymro (Nov 5, 2015)

Have a great day.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Nov 5, 2015)

Happy birthday, Richard—may you have many more in good health!


----------



## Berean (Nov 5, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Richard!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Nov 5, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## BGF (Nov 5, 2015)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Gforce9 (Nov 5, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Richard!


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Nov 5, 2015)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bookslover (Nov 5, 2015)

Thank you, brothers and sisters. I appreciate the well-wishes. God has been very good to me - and undeserving sinner.


----------

